# New Girl!



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok I got a new girl today she is a gorgeous siamese rex!!! She is nameless for now but I am leaning towards Kisses. I fell in love with this girl a while ago and now she is living with me all happy and polite. Any help with finding a name thaat means something like Goddess, Heart, Eternal, or Destined would be much appreciated here is a picture of her though it isn't very good. This was taken last weak when she was still weaning her babies hence the tank. I will get newer better pictures of her asap!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Vesta is a goddess of health and love i believe. i can't seem to remember all the details on that though. you would ask a question like the day AFTER i pack up all my books for the move... *sighs* we'll be unpacking next week so i'll breeze through the books then to see if i can find the right goddess' name for you and her if you haven't already found a name.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks so much twitch! She has such an interesting story behind her as well. 

I first met this girl back in March. I had tagged along with another volunteer to assess a situation of a surrender. The surrender was of a momma rat and her 13 babies. 

While we were there we were looking at her other rats (who can't resist playing with ratties) . I held this girl the entire time we were there! She curled up inside my shirt and just sat there bruxing and loving it! Well weeks passed and it cam to my attention tht this girl i had fell in love with was going to be rehomed to a family mmber of the owners. I talked to a friend of mine who knew that person doing the rehoming an managed to have her given to me. 

Come to find out this girl has been bounced around like crazy. She was surrendered to Debbie D then adopted by someone, given to her friend, taken to a pet store to be used as food, bought by a friend of a friend, bred, taken by my friend and now she has found her forever home with me! I am not sure how old she is but I do know that she is not any older than a year. She is such a love and has become very used to getting and giving kisses! 

Anyway thanks for listening and I will keep everyone posted on her new name!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well we have found a name for our newest additing I am happy to announce her name is Celest!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

hehe roobs lookalike!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

diesse is goddess in french, and heart is coeur... i named my rat that looks just like her Lulu,... but if i had named her differently it would have been betty boop i think lol


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Oh, and also in french there are many words for kisses, but the best suitable for a name would probably be bizou ... which sounds pretty cute to me lol..


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Renay i really appreciate it! she has already told me her name though it is Celest and she is such a pocket pet she sits in my poket all the time already so sweet!


----------

